
Senators ask Facebook, Twitter, Google to block 3D-printed gun blueprints - mmirate
https://www.cnet.com/news/senators-ask-facebook-twitter-google-to-block-3d-printed-gun-blueprints/
======
salawat
Those that would dominate first seek to disarm those they would control.

"Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to eat for lunch. Liberty
is a well armed lamb contesting the vote." -Benjamin Franklin

Make no mistake. The period during which our government was a tool of liberty
preservation seems to be long past.

I believe we may be well down the slippery slope to despotism Franklin feared
so much.

I pray I am wrong.

------
DanAndersen
If Congress makes laws banning distribution of firearm blueprints, it's
considered a 1A/2A violation (or at least legally dubious).

If social media companies ban distribution of firearm blueprints on their
sites, it's not considered a violation ("they're private platforms!").

If members of Congress, who hold power to threaten regulation of social media
companies, tell social media companies to ban it for them...

